# FRIDAY PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

My girlfriend got this pic after about 12 attempts in 25mph winds in the ship channel!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

just a couple from the past couple of weeks;

evening sky
Savannah runnin' the rig
from the pier
***** in the dumpster which I was unaware until they skeered the bejesus out of me.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Nice*

Sweet pic Justin ... Dont want to sound soft but the sunrise and the sunset on the water is one of the reasons I fish !!! 

Mother Natures Art !!!

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

A lttle goodness a couple of Fridays ago over the G O M off Galveston.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

4 posts all with the evening sky. 2cool, someone will screw it up.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

This is a beautiful sight for me. Building 1 of 6 we got started this week. 








New Toy I Picked up at Black Gold Guns yesterday.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Big rig off of Freeport. 









The Redfish Queen


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

My first bow kill harvested at 7:40am last Friday.
poor pic b/c I had to zoom way in and hold the camera over my head to shoot over a 20' oak sapling. This is a good 10 working a scrape. When I realised he was not going to come into range I took out my camera and started taking pics of this awesome sight.


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

My son with an undersize RED


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Stack it high boys, let's go to work. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*A few from this week*

Garter Snake I caught at work
My son receiving his bobcat badge
My daughter at her last Girl Scout meeting


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Deer Lease last weekend*

My son bow'd up
His catch
Yote my buddy shot
View from our blind
dinner


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

A couple of freshwater sunset, to keep with the theme.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Pics of my Dad who passed this week as many of you know*

1. My Dad, Mom, in 2004 I believe
2. My Dad when my son was born
3. Me, my Dad, and Bubba offshore with his 1st Mahi
4. My Dad cutting the grass
5. Him in Viet Nam

6. This was the last few hrs I had with him before he passed, I love you Dad!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*End of one season*

Last game of the season. Time to start fishing!


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Halloween from my fisherman and his lil' bobber...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Some pictures of a great charity golf event put on by the Houston Police Department and the Houston Police Officer's Union with all of the procedes going to the USO. Our son flew his Apache in and represented both his Grandfather, killed in the line of duty and his military.

The volunteers and one of the soldiers that it is all about.

Coming in for a landing and helicopter shots.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Anothe of the new HPD birds. Our son being thanked.

Heading out.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

This is his legacy picture and we will all remember him this way. Love you Dad!


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

I took this awhile back, sun setting into Lake Michigan. I was on the Mighty Mackinac Bridge....


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*My Silly Son*

Matthew playing with halloween costumes.
My twin nephews at their birthday dinner and the limo their daddy picked them up in from school. they were totally stoked!

sorry about the crappy blackberry phone camera quality.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Me at the TexasCHLForum shoot at PSC range this last saturday, shooting the infamous Texas Star. 
It's a video, click on it.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Several of my favorites*

#1 Father's Day Sunset headed to South Pass w/ih good friends and family
#2 The end result early in the morning
#3 Son's first axis deer last year....can't wait to hit the stand in the morning!!! Gonna be a gorgeous mornin!


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

"When my *** was nineteen years old I changed the face of professional baseball..."










-Kenny F******* Powers

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

1 - taking a break Monday afternoon in the heat
2 - purdy feech
3 - back at the dock before dark-thirty
4 - just washed and waxed projecting mind-blowing special effects on the floor


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

oil spill 2010


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

I do agree with the sunrises. Thats the reason to go fishing


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Our first grandbaby, she'll be 1 year old on 12/5/10


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Washington Island, WI (lake Michigan)









Me and my brother with some nice smallies.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

1. Really? You have to have pic for that?

2. Pic someone sent me yesterday

3. sunrise from the surf two weekends ago


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*East G Bay Sunrise*

d


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

One more beautiful sight in my world. Just kicked this one off today. :work:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> Me at the TexasCHLForum shoot at PSC range this last saturday, shooting the infamous Texas Star.
> It's a video, click on it.


i hope you were teaching that other guy to the left a few of your tricks.


----------



## DigDog57 (Dec 29, 2009)

Meanwhile...back on the peninsula...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> i hope you were teaching that other guy to the left a few of your tricks.


Texas Star is a beast that will school even some really good shooters. It forces you to focus on your fundamentals, especailly focusing on the front sight and a crisp smooth trigger pull. 
I'm no expert and had a couple runs on it that were downright embarassing. If you hit it wrong and get it swinging.....:headknock


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Think I'll have my kolaches in the truck! :biggrin:

Putting makeup on Auntie Rainey...in the garage of course!

A cooler full of water and a couple cups and their set for hours! :smile:

Girl fight!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

NBL
Appetizers Sunday
Sunday...and the Texans werent even playing
New setup


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

My son's (72) football team made the playoffs

Whiskey drunk on a Saturday night


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

What a great life and legacy. With my dad gone, I tell you that last picture hits me different than it would have a few years ago. I would have seen it as sad and I now know it is anything but. It is just one of the last steps a man takes on this earth on his way to everything beyond. My dad's image at this stage is etched in my memory. I would love to have a picture of his victory lap. Good for you.


Hotrod said:


> 1. My Dad, Mom, in 2004 I believe
> 2. My Dad when my son was born
> 3. Me, my Dad, and Bubba offshore with his 1st Mahi
> 4. My Dad cutting the grass
> ...


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

What is the name of that first whiskey? The bottle is reminiscent of that Chamboard stuff.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Lot's of sunrises today...here are a few of mine from the bay.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> This is his legacy picture and we will all remember him this way. Love you Dad!


"I got my toes in the water, *** in the sand, not a worry in the world, a cold beer in my hand, life is good today" Classic. Sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Cy Fair JV game

High school softball

Self portrait

Running the ditch

Sargent sunrise

East Matty sunset


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

porkchoplc said:


> What is the name of that first whiskey? The bottle is reminiscent of that Chamboard stuff.


Blanton's


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Not on the water but still a pretty sunset. Windmill at my place in Junction


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

East Matty With Son and High School Buddy


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

In Daniel Island, South Carolina, at The Nationwide Tour Championship


Beach Pics


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

The wall at Pop's tavern made out of beer bottle caps


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

In Daniel Island, South Carolina, at The Nationwide Tour Championship


Course Pics


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Darting Deer!!*

Helping a friend in Bandera.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*More!!*

More!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Pumpkins carved a few days ago when our friends brought their kiddos over. Kids picked their templates,mom and dad carved. Me and my woman did the two obviously not picked by kids


----------



## ronniesk8 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> East Matty With Son and High School Buddy


 looks like trey got a nice catch


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Keeping with the sunrise theme...

Sunrise pics over Baffin Bay
The catch (Baffin)
Choke Canyon Sunrise
A couple from our recent trip to Playa Del Carmen


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

3 more from the Mexico trip
Sunrise over Aransas Bay
Keepin' it real...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Recent trip to New England


Big Falls State Park, Vermont
Jay Peak Ski Area, Vermont
First snow of the season, Northern Vermont 10-22-10
Northern Vermont
Haden Notch, Vermont
Clouds rolling over the mountain Franconia Notch, New Hampshire


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Sabbaday Falls, Kancamangas Highway, New Hampshire
Rocky Gorge, Kancamangas Highway, New Hampshire
Moose taken by a local in Northern Vermont


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Bassaholic said:


> "When my *** was nineteen years old I changed the face of professional baseball..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, dude that is awesome!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Today, my lil bro and I took our 87 yr old father to the airshow for his birthday. Not a great pic, but we really enjoyed the show. That F-22 Raptor is a bad boy!


----------

